# Servlet Sicherheit



## java123 (30. Aug 2009)

Hi,
ich habe Applet-Servlet Anwendung mit JDBC, bei der man sich via Applet auf das Servlet verbinden und Objekte austauschen kann. Das funktioniert soweit auch ganz gut. 
Angenommen ein schlechter Mensch würde nun aus Spaß anfangen diesen Zugangspunkt im Servlet mit Requests zuzuspamen, in welcher Instanz und wie wirke ich am besten dagegen? Apache? Tomcat? Servlet? Im Moment habe ich im Servlet einen Mechanismus der das "verhindert" und die IP des Spamers in einer HashMap ablegt, was aber trotzdem immer mit einem Funktionsaufruf verbunden ist.
Irgendwelche Vorschläge? Oder gibt es vielleicht garkein ernsthaftes Problem?


----------



## madboy (30. Aug 2009)

Mein Vorschlag: Betriebssystem (Firewall). Alles, was nach der Firewall kommt, braucht wahrscheinlich schon zu viele Ressourcen. Firewalls sind u.a. darauf ausgelegt, Spam schnell zu erledigen ;-)
Das Problem ist wie du bzw. die Firewall heraus findest, was Spam ist und was nicht.


----------



## Noctarius (31. Aug 2009)

Eigentlich ist die Firewall nur bedingt für Spam-Filtern ausgelegt. Zwar gibt es genug Firewall-Distros und Hardware-Firewalls die dies können, aber deb Spam filtern vollbringt innerhalb dieser nicht die eigentliche Firewall (welche für IP-Traffic, Routing, Packet-Blocking, ... zuständig ist) sondern ein Spamfilter wie z.B. spamassassin.


----------



## madboy (31. Aug 2009)

Ok, stimmt natürlich. Ich hatte "Spam" in dem Zusammenhang als DOS oder ähnliches aufgefasst.


----------



## maki (31. Aug 2009)

Eine Hardware Firewall wäre wohl angebracht.


----------

